
Show HN: CLI for working with CircleCI and .env files (Written in Go) - avitzurel
https://github.com/KensoDev/circle-env
======
avitzurel
Little CLI I wrote to make my life easier working with ENV variables.

This makes my life much easier building Docker images on the CI.

